# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Αηδόνι.

## Γιούρκας

Μετά από προσπάθειες κατάφερα να εντοπίσω ένα αηδόνι σε εμφανές μέρος.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Τωρα εμαθα τι ειναι ολα αυτα τα πουλια εδω στην γειτονια μου :-)

----------


## Peri27

εγω δεν εχω δει ποτε αηδονακι  :sad:  ...

----------


## xarhs

ποτε δεν τα βλεπεις....... μονο τα ακους.  τωρα ετυχε και ηταν σε εμφανες μερος. το τρελο ειναι οτι κελαηδουν ασταματητα και το βραδυ. μαγειες.......... ειναι απο τα ωραιοτερα κελαηδηματα στον κοσμο.....  παντα ειχα περιεργεια να βρω φωλια τους , να τη δω απο κοντα. φτιαχνουν φωλια σε αβατο μερος  τουλαχιστον απο επιγειους εχθρους.

----------


## jk21

.... δυστυχως Χαρη ,παντου φτανει ο (ας τον πουμε ) ανθρωπος

----------


## Efthimis98

> ποτε δεν τα βλεπεις....... μονο τα ακους.  τωρα ετυχε και ηταν σε εμφανες μερος. το τρελο ειναι οτι κελαηδουν ασταματητα και το βραδυ. μαγειες.......... ειναι απο τα ωραιοτερα κελαηδηματα στον κοσμο.....  παντα ειχα περιεργεια να βρω φωλια τους , να τη δω απο κοντα. φτιαχνουν φωλια σε αβατο μερος  τουλαχιστον απο επιγειους εχθρους.


Άμα γεια σου!!!
Χθες σε ένα γνωστό club των Ιωαννίνων (μόλις ήρθαμε Θεσσαλονίκη) , άκουγα ένα αηδόνι, το οποίο κελαηδούσε *πάρα πολύ* δυνατά!!!
Παρόλα αυτά, νόμιζα ότι δεν κελαηδάνε το βράδυ!!! Μου έλυσες την απορία... thanks!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Γιούρκας,.... απλα μαγειαα!!!!!!* 

*Σ ευχαριστούμε!!! Αν εχεις και αλλες ευκαιρίες στο μελλον,....εδω είμαστε!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## kostas24

ο βασιλιάς τον ωδικών πτηνών......................

----------


## vag21

και με πολλους ασχημους ηχους,ετσι ειναι ομως οταν υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλο ρεπερτοριο.

----------


## xarhs

εεεεε οχι και ασχημους  ηχους.............

----------


## Γιούρκας

> ποτε δεν τα βλεπεις....... μονο τα ακους.  τωρα ετυχε και ηταν σε εμφανες μερος. το τρελο ειναι οτι κελαηδουν ασταματητα και το βραδυ. μαγειες.......... ειναι απο τα ωραιοτερα κελαηδηματα στον κοσμο.....  παντα ειχα περιεργεια να βρω φωλια τους , να τη δω απο κοντα. φτιαχνουν φωλια σε αβατο μερος  τουλαχιστον απο επιγειους εχθρους.



Θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου,ή εκτός αν τα αηδόνια της περιοχης που μενω είναι ήμερα.Στην βόλτα που πηγα τα ακουσα να κελαηδούν και ετσι μπηκα στο τρυπάκι να ψάξω να βρω κάποιο το οποιο θα μπορώ να το βλέπωκαι να το τραβηξω σε βιντεο.Μπορω να πω οτι στην περιοχη που πηγα δεν ηξερες που να πας,γινόταν χαμος.Πετυχα 4φορες αηδονι σε εμφανες μερος.Επρεπε να μείνεις ακίνητος και να το χαζέψεις αν αυτο ηθελες,αν ηθελες κατι αλλο και προσπαθουσες να το κοντέψεις τοτε το εχανες.Τωρα για το κελάηδημα το βραδινό αν δεν κανω λαθος το κανει οποιο δεν εχει ζευγαρι.Πριν μια εβδομαδα το βραδάκι ακουγα 4 με 5 σε διαφορετικό μερος  σημερα ακουσα μονο 1.

----------


## xarhs

εγω γιουρκα παντα εψαχνα να δω απο που ακουγονται και δεν καταφερα ποτε να τα δω. μερικα οντως ειναι ημερα.  δεν ξερω.........

τρελαινονται να ζουν και να αναπαραγονται μεσα σε ρεματιες. οπου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να εχεις οπτικη επαφη

----------


## Γιούρκας

Εχεις δικιο φιλε μ μεσα σε ρεματιές είναι.Στην βόλτα που πήγα συνάντησα 4 τα οποία είχα οπτική επαφή.Μην νομίζεις οτι τα βρήκα δίπλα στο δρόμο κτλ.Απλώς πιστεύω θελει υπομονή για να το δεις.Στο μερος που ήμουν μπορει να ειχε και 30 αλλα ειδα μονο 4.Πρεπει να κατσεις να μην κουνιεσαι για να μην νιώθουν οτι τα απειλείς και τοτε κανουν την εμφάνιση τους οχι καθαρα οπως στο βιντεο που ανεβασα αλλα απο το ενα κλαδι στο αλλο μεσα σε ρεματια(οπως ειπες και εσύ).

----------


## xarhs

λογικα θα θελουν πολυ υπομονη....... κατι που εγω δεν εχω με το παραπανω.

----------


## giorgos11

τι να πεις απλα χωρις λογια https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26H-YQdE6VY

----------

